# So.. I got another new car. Best one yet :)



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

******
******
*EDIT: New Photos at http://wkz12.com/?p=201*
******
******

Well after selling my second DC5 thought I'd go for something a little... faster.

Just a couple of quick phone pictures after a quick wash and a picture of me starting on my next 1-2 Weeks work: detailing the whole car bit by bit to get the paintwork perfect. The car is already in superb condition and not one bit of rust anywhere which is amazing for the age of the car!

After this I'm going to fit a Blitz Nur Spec R and maybe look at some TEIN coilovers.

I'll stick up a quick scan of the Dyno sheet it's running 405BHP as it sits, may go for a bit more over the course of this year but for now it's ****ing fast enough. :L

Oh and of course WKZ 12 will be transferred onto it to get rid of the ugly plate that is on it now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nice... looks good....

Enjoy 

:thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Fantastic:thumb: Really like these R33:driver:

Enjoy!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Honda didnt last long, nice.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a very tidy example mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, Been out in a couple R33 GTR's very fast indeed!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Now were talking!! Very nice!! makes a nice change to see something other than a dull VAG box.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Lovely car, and to date still one of the best cars i have driven. A friend had a black 95/96 R33 GTR V Spec amd it was a beautiful car to drive. I swear you could feel all the engineering and Nissans hard work working with you as you drove. Fantastic cars


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Great looking car :thumb:

Looks like you need a strimmer to 'detail' the hedge side of your lawn


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice mate.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Barsteward  :lol::lol:

Looks very nice indeed


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

looking forward to the full thread on this


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Should of kept dc5 and turbo'd it haha


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Should of kept dc5 and turbo'd it haha


GTR or 4 pot scrabble waggon with a diddy engine...

I know what I would rather have


----------



## CrOwSoN15 (Sep 3, 2011)

Very very nice, looks super clean! 

I'm an R32 man myself, but I love these too.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Think id rather have a turbo'd k20 thats 400bhp, i don't personally like r33's however gt-r ones it would have to be of i had to have one


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice, i'm well jelly.

I bet it will be change from having to rev the nuts of the DC5.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks folks. 

Yeah I loved both of my DC5s but always wanted one of these and never considered them because of insurance costs but got a good price so I went for it


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

any more pictures??

Any nice toys fitted?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! Crazy car. Not sure i'd rid a DC5 for one though, little old hat these days!

Oh and black? After 2 light colours you must be crazy mate! :lol:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing wrong with old school Jap cars, far more exciting that 90% of todays offerings


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Big engined Jap cars scare me. I could never ever own one unless I had too much money.

All I see from friends and forums is people spending their weekends fixing something on them. Older Imprezas, Rx-7's, Silvias, Skylines. All scary!

I like the soundness of a DC5. :lol:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

nah, get a good one and their fine 

The only expensive part is trying to keep up with their seemingly insatiable hunger for fuel


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! I don't do many miles hence me picking up a 3.2 petrol in the morning!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Good man! what you getting?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

A 3.2 V6 TT. Not quite up there in Skyline territory.

Always had such a lust of Skylines aftre the 34gtr in Bay Blue came out. What a special car!


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice, R33's have always been my favourite Skyline.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

That ST behind looks sweet


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Think id rather have a turbo'd k20 thats 400bhp, i don't personally like r33's however gt-r ones it would have to be of i had to have one


There's no way it would connect that power to the ground and I don't think k20s were built particularly strong, the amount of work just wouldn't justify it.

R33 gtr is a far nicer car anyways, especially with the rb26dett block which sounds :argie:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

gally said:


> Big engined Jap cars scare me. I could never ever own one unless I had too much money.
> 
> All I see from friends and forums is people spending their weekends fixing something on them. Older Imprezas, Rx-7's, Silvias, Skylines. All scary!
> 
> I like the soundness of a DC5. :lol:


Presumably you mean big power jap cars with turbos? Most of those have small engines with big turbos.


----------



## CrOwSoN15 (Sep 3, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> There's no way it would connect that power to the ground and I don't think k20s were built particularly strong, the amount of work just wouldn't justify it.
> 
> R33 gtr is a far nicer car anyways, especially with the rb26dett block which sounds :argie:


K20's love a bit of air forced down it's neck, plenty of cars in the states running 400+ on standard internals!

I'd have an R33 over one though, you'd spend all day fighting the DC5 trying to get the power down :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CrOwSoN15 said:


> K20's love a bit of air forced down it's neck, plenty of cars in the states running 400+ on standard internals!
> 
> I'd have an R33 over one though, you'd spend all day fighting the DC5 trying to get the power down :lol:


Not what I remember when I had the ctr, the jrsc was supposed to be safe at 300bhp, but the rotrex which went up to ~400 needed a bit of work first. Admittedly chargers, not turbos but I'd expect turbos to need more work.

The ctr scrabbled with 200, good luck putting 400 down, assuming the dc5 behaves similarly.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Mean looking car!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a beast, nice


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

The DC5 has a K24, the ep3 has the K20. 

The K20 supercharges well, i have seen a few producing respectable numbers but have had no experience with the K24.

A DC5 and a R33 GTR are in two completely different leauges, 2.6 TT AWD > FWD 2.4 Vtec.

Fantastic car, looks pristine! Enjoy!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That's gonna be a sh.. load of fun mate.... :car: :driver:


----------



## CrOwSoN15 (Sep 3, 2011)

Tomm said:


> The DC5 has a K24, the ep3 has the K20.
> 
> The K20 supercharges well, i have seen a few producing respectable numbers but have had no experience with the K24.
> 
> ...


Incorrect, the DC5 also runs a K20. K24's were in Preludes.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Tomm said:


> The DC5 has a K24, the ep3 has the K20.
> 
> The K20 supercharges well, i have seen a few producing respectable numbers but have had no experience with the K24.
> 
> ...


Dc5 have k20 and turbo well too, good for 350-400bhp on standard internals


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm jealous, lovely motor!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments folks 

Yeah the DC5's were great and I may have another someday, however, 350BHP+ one would never put the power on the road the way this thing does.. never mind the launches it's capable of


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice car, have fun :thumb:.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Tomm said:


> The DC5 has a K24, the ep3 has the K20.
> 
> The K20 supercharges well, i have seen a few producing respectable numbers but have had no experience with the K24.
> 
> !


The DC5 has a K20 (K20a), K24 is a 2.4 lire as fitted to Accord's etc. You're maybe thinking of H22's that were in preludes, and upratded verion in the Accord Type R and import only Prelude Type S.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

As Promised, new photos at http://wkz12.com/?p=201


----------

